# Is this a South Bend steady rest?



## Faust (Apr 22, 2013)

I picked up a few steady rests at an auction. Two have a "V" where they meet the ways, the other does not. The smallest one is obviously SB and fits my 9".

The one in the picture has a "V" which suggests South Bend. It measures approximately 7.5" from base to center. Does anyone recognize it?


I am also adding a picture of one that has ""flats" where it meets the ways, I have no idea what this one is.


----------



## GK1918 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ya want to sell one, I will make it fit, Ill even pick it up.  I cant really tell yet have to take some
measurements.  sam


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 29, 2013)

yes,
 that is a south bend steady rest.
 looks like for a 16" if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## Faust (Apr 29, 2013)

Ulma Doctor said:


> yes,
> that is a south bend steady rest.
> looks like for a 16" if i'm not mistaken.



thank you for the I.D. I measure 7.5 inches to center, but I could be measuring from the wrong spot. As to the other two, the smaller SOuth Bend fits right on my S.B. 9". The middle one checks out as an Atlas 12".


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 1, 2013)

there were 15" SB lathes produced as well.
as another possibility.


----------

